# Where are you?



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Where are you the USA or Canada? If you in the states put where you are what state? If your in Canada what area are you in? Or any where else!?


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Ct usa


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . It is Scotland I stay . Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Australia!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Ohio =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in NY, Long Island to be exact. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Like my location says, Alberta Canada


----------



## xTIDx (Oct 1, 2014)

*UK*

I'm in the UK, Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Australia!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*were am i.*

hiya and pleased to meet you my horses are in hertfordshire and i live in enfeild in the uk i can look down into the city of london from my paddocks and see were i live.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

United states; Tx


----------



## Nephtys (May 2, 2015)

Hello. I'm french, I live and ride in France.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm from Southern Ontario, just about 1/2 hr from the US border.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Bouncing back and forth between the Philippines and Virginia, USA.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Americans have states, Canadians have provinces, there, you got a geography lesson, lol. I am from the province of British Columbia.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Ca usa.


----------



## crazeepony (Dec 8, 2013)

California


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

Connecticut, USA


----------

